# Making spreadsheet to track cooking results...



## Drayken (Feb 15, 2019)

I'd like to make a spreadsheet, tracking results of all my cooks. So I can slowly compare times, temps, spices, wood used and amounts, etc... Anyone do this,and if so, would u be willing to show a screen shot of it? I'd like ideas of how to organize it/layout.


----------



## dog1234 (Feb 15, 2019)

I don't but sound like something i could use!!!


----------



## Geos7812 (Feb 15, 2019)

Here is mine from my last cook.  As you can tell, I am super technical


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 16, 2019)

https://statich.smokingmeatforums.com/0/07/07104ca2_smoking-meat-log.pdf


----------



## illini40 (Feb 17, 2019)

I do not use a spreadsheet, however I do keep a small journal now of my cooks. It is a smaller leather bound journal / planner.

I tried to organize it into protein and other categories. I have found it to be super helpful.

While a spreadsheet would be great, for me, I felt that paper and pen would be easier to access and document during the actual cook.


----------



## Drayken (Feb 18, 2019)

Well, I started a Google docs spreadsheet. Date, type of food, weight, wood, what and wether it had rub, marinade, brine, injection, temp, time, wrapped or not. I'm sure I'm going overboard, but since I'm completely new at smoking, little differences here and there, might make a big difference, and while still learning and reading so much, it's so easy to get lost on what I did, as to what I was planning to try. We all fall into a routine, and once I do, I'm sure I will use the spreadsheet, less and less.


----------

